# We had our gender scan



## MrsStutler

We were really hoping for another boy, but we are having a little girl this time. I know most people would be overjoyed at having one of each (I've had numerous people tell me that) but I am still a little disappointed. I love this baby, sure, but I still dream of a future with two little boys running around. Not of dolls, Barbies, and then make up and boyfriends. I am doing the best by occupying myself with decorating the nursery, shopping when I can since money is super tight right now, and trying to connect better with her.


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I'm sure that when your baby is here you will not care she's a girl. A brother and sister can have a great bond too.


----------



## lizmageeful

If you are worried about the bond between the two, i promise you that, being a younger sister with an older brother, he is my best friend in the entire world. and i feel like a lot of younger sisters with an older brother feel that way, especially cause theres the whole "protective older brother" thing. :)


----------



## MrsStutler

lizmageeful said:


> If you are worried about the bond between the two, i promise you that, being a younger sister with an older brother, he is my best friend in the entire world. and i feel like a lot of younger sisters with an older brother feel that way, especially cause theres the whole "protective older brother" thing. :)

That makes me feel better too, I had an OK relationship with my older brothers but that was mostly because they are 10 and 8 years my senior. These two will be 17 months apart so I hope they will be close. 

Thanks everybody:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anteater

I'm like you, but mirror image. I have got a little girl and have found out we are having a boy this time. I REALLY wanted 2 girls, because I had a sister and we have always had such a wonderful relationship. I wanted a friend for my girl and now I'm worried they won't be close.

I know most people would love 'one of each', and I was shocked at how upset I was. I'm over the initial upset, but I'm scared I won't bond with a boy. It feels alien to me.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: i completely get it. i cried with relief at my gender scan today i would have been upset if they said a girl :hugs:


----------

